# Chaos Magee



## Zinodine (Apr 8, 2009)

My cat, Chaos, lived up to his name. He was the most chaotic creature imaginable! We live in a cul de sac and EVERY one of our neighbors had dogs, which, of course, popped in our yard. After my father complaining for several years my neighbor decided to bring her full grown German Sheppard to our house in an attempt to stop him from pooping in our yard, probably by making him familiar with us. My cat, Chaos, hates dogs. Of course. He was scared to death of birds and mice, but he couldn't STAND dogs. So as soon as this German Sheppard entered out house, Chaos went nuts. It was like watching a cartoon cat attack a dog! He flew at the dog's face and latched on, clawing and yowling like nobodies business. Needless to say the neighbor left quickly and the dog never even stepped foot in our yard again. So my cat, my little cat, took on a full grown German Sheppard and WON! It was the best day ever. :mrgreen:


----------

